# How much $ for your MI Hunting Licenses?



## safetreehunt

Just bought my licenses and while I'm more than happy to pay for the privilege to hunt in Michigan, the sticker shock for the number of licenses caught me a little off guard this year. Here's a list of the costs for Michigan licenses from the DNR website. How much did you pay for your hunting privileges this year?

I spent $50 on Combo Deer, Small Game and Waterfowl. Count everything you spent a buck on and add it all up. I didn't include any federal costs like duck stamps or even any fishing licenses. 

Sorry this didn't format better

*License Type Fee*

*Resident Firearm Deer$15.00*

*Senior Firearm Deer*
*(residents only)$6.00*

*Resident Archery Deer$15.00*

*Senior Archery Deer*
*(residents only)$6.00*

*Junior Archery Deer$7.50*

*Nonresident Firearm Deer$138.00*

*Nonresident Archery Deer$138.00*

*Combination Deer Resident$30.00*

*Combination Deer Senior$12.00*

*Combination Deer Junior$15.00*

*Combination Deer Nonresident$276.00*

*Resident Elk Application 3$4.00*

*Elk (residents only)$100.00*

*Resident Fur Harvester$15.00*

*Senior Fur Harvester*
*(residents only)$6.00*

*Junior Fur Harvester$7.50*

*Junior Resident Fur Harvester*
*(trap only)$7.50*

*Nonresident Fur Harvester$150.00*

*Resident Fur Harvester*
*(trap only)$15.00*

*Nonresident Fur Harvester*
*(trap only)$150.00*

*Bear Application3$4.00*

*Resident Bear 1$15.00*

*Senior Bear 1$6.00*

*Nonresident Bear 1$150.00*



*Resident Small Game$15.00*

*Senior Small Game*
*(residents only)$6.00*

*Junior Small Game$1.00*

*Nonresident Small Game$69.00*

*3-Day Nonresident Small Game$30.00*



*Gamebird Hunting Preserve$15.00*

*Waterfowl 2$5.00*

*Reserved Waterfowl Hunt Application 3$4.00*

*Daily Managed Waterfowl Hunt$4.00*

*Annual Managed Waterfowl Hunt$13.00*

*Fall Turkey Application3$4.00*

*Resident Fall Turkey 1$15.00*

*Senior Fall Turkey 1*
*(residents only)$6.00*

*Nonresident Fall Turkey 1$69.00*

*Spring Turkey Application3$4.00*

*Resident Spring Turkey 1$15.00*

*Senior Spring Turkey 1*
*(residents only)$6.00*

*Nonresident Spring Turkey 1$69.00*

*DNR Sportcard$1.00*


----------



## safetreehunt

On the other hand, I've been investigating states that do a "better" job in the hunter recruitment area. Alabama is considered to be one of the best by the US Sportsman's Alliance. Browsing the Alabama site I found this list of license fees for that state. As a comparison I thought I'd show it also.

All hunting licenses are covered under one fee of $16.00 for the entire state. A $300 Lifetime license is also available. Reviewing the site, I have not found that there is even any charge for youth licenses. Anyone under the age of 16 does not need a license, sort of like fishing in Michigan. They must be accompanied by a licensed adult of course.

I found this all to be quite interesting by contrast.


----------



## Swamp Monster

So far I have $50 wrapped up in just my combo tag and two doe permits. And I'm sure I'll add at least one more doe tag, possibly 3 more so I'm looking at $60-$90 just for deer. Imo, a Tremendous value!! 

I have no idea what Alabama DNR does or the type of resources that it most oversee, so I can't comment on the comparison between states. My gut tells me though that it is not apples to apples. 

Plus, if you've been to teh south, everything is cheaper...everything. 


I wonder if that $16.00 is similar to Ohio's...I must buy a sportsman license first for $25 and only then am I allowed to buy deer tags, turkey license etc. I wouldn't mind seeing MI do this and have it earmarked for habitat, both land and water etc.


----------



## Zofchak

Nonresident Small Game 69.00
Federal Duck stamp 15.00
Waterfoul Stamp 5.00
Managment area permit 13.00 (?)
Non-Resident Deer 138.00
Sport Card 1.00
$241.00 just to hunt for 2 months...


----------



## wild bill

i'm at $60 just in doe permits so far.


----------



## tommy-n

It cost how much to go to a movie now days? I think we are being charged a fair price, no complaints here. I have to buy for myself and two boys, seems like alot when you lay it out, but keeps everyone busy for awhile


----------



## part timer

I've paid less than $50 for combo deer, an antlerless permit and small game license. I may buy a federal waterfowl stamp for an extra couple bucks. 

That $50 provides a lot of hunting opportunity. No complaints from me.


----------



## just ducky

A mere pitance when you think about how much you're going to pay to gas up the truck this fall :yikes: I don't know about you guys, but I put tons of miles on mine from October through early December, including about 1200 miles going to North Dakota duck hunting. The license fees are the least of our worries


----------



## tommy-n

I drive over 40,000 a year, so I know what it's all about. I thought about going to the sperm bank to see what thats worth now :yikes:


----------



## TLWOODS

$50.00 -$60.00 for 3 months of hunting is nothing. How much is that

ticket in the Big House at the 50 yard line.

One more thing...Wild Bill, $60.00 on doe permits so far.....so far?:yikes: 
are you kidding me, how many deer do you have to kill in one season.
Show alittle restrait and pass up a deer once in awhile, it won't kill you.


----------



## tommy-n

The dnr is still trying to thin the herd in some area's, I can't really see a qualitly deer hunting expeirence till the ratio gets a little closer to 1:1


----------



## Swamp Monster

TLWOODS said:


> One more thing...Wild Bill, $60.00 on doe permits so far.....so far?:yikes:
> are you kidding me, how many deer do you have to kill in one season.
> Show alittle restrait and pass up a deer once in awhile, it won't kill you.


Maybe he hunts in an area where the does need to be thinned ya think? I hunt two different counties, one a farm that is getting hammered....4 does alone from that property won't even make a dent! And 4 does from the other property may not be out of the question as well! 

Once freezers are full and friends are fed, there are programs available that will benefit tremendously from from any venizon that can be spared. 

In some areas, taking 8 deer might be irresponsible, but not in all areas.


----------



## TLWOODS

In some areas, taking 8 deer might be irresponsible, but not in all areas.

Please, "in some areas"
I can't wait to see a complaint about not seeing any deer by Wild-Bill.
I will be all over that.


----------



## Swamp Monster

When you hunt good properties, the fruits of your labor are bountiful!


----------



## Swamp Monster

TLWOODS said:


> In some areas, taking 8 deer might be irresponsible, but not in all areas.
> 
> Please, "in some areas"
> I can't wait to see a complaint about not seeing any deer by Wild-Bill.
> I will be all over that.


Well, apparantly you have not been around enough to see some of his pictures. I also happen to know abouts where one of his properties is, and there are no shortage of deer in that county. It's fairly close to mine. I'm guessing you'll be waiting a while!


----------



## tommy-n

Swamp monster, just look at it this way, you can just pick up TL woods slack and get the numbers where they want'em :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3006

It cost me somewhere around $400 for the licenses and permits in Michigan since I am a non-resident.On top of that, I am spending about $250 for licenses in North Dakota for a two week trip duck/goose/pheasant/swan hunting. Then, there is about $100 for tags here in Ohio. So, just to be legal, it has cost me about $750 so far this year in licenses alone to hunt three states. Now, tack on about another $1,000 or so just for gas this fall. Arghhh


----------



## john warren

if you buy 4 at a time you get 15% off sportsperson discount. besides,,, i don't know another thing i can have this much fun doing for this little money. price a set of redwings tickets sometime.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Tommy,
Well, he might not hunt in an area that is loaded with deer either, I don't know. Not every area needs a doe harvest, this I know. I also know that he has no idea the amount of acreage that some of us are hunting etc, so to say a certain number of doe permits is basically irresponsible (since that is what he is saying), is extremely short sighted. One would need more knowledge of the facts if they wanted to be taken seriously.


----------



## tommy-n

Amen brother, what works for you there might not work for over here


----------



## One Eye

I figure the license costs here in Michigan are too low. BUT, I do not support a fee increase without a plan in place to tell us what they will do with the money. Given the financial mismangement of the past, I do not think this is asking too much. You should buy some nonresident tags in the West if you want sticker shock. My Idaho elk tag cost me roughly $500.

As for killing 8 or more deer in a season, go for it. I sure hope you are not basing your decisions on the models provided by the current deer managers. If you are, you should come hunting with me in the Northern Lower, and I will give you a sneak peek of the future  

Dan


----------



## Swamp Monster

One Eye said:


> As for killing 8 or more deer in a season, go for it. I sure hope you are not basing your decisions on the models provided by the current deer managers. If you are, you should come hunting with me in the Northern Lower, and I will give you a sneak peek of the future
> 
> Dan


 No, no, nothing to do with the DNR's plan really. Just a need on this farm in Southern MI. And Not 8 just on one piece, at least by me, I'm talking multiple properties in multiple counties. Maybe less, we will see. I agree, in the northern lower, I wouldn't consider it.


----------



## just ducky

I could shoot 8 in my backyard about a half an hour from now and never scratch the surface....Honestly, not being facetious here at all. They are as thick as rabbits here, and I can buy permit after permit if I like...Hey Adam, you listening?


----------



## Rudi's Dad

I dont hunt deer, so my small game and migratory bird lic are a steal..
I wish they had habitat stamps with the money legislated to go to the "habitat" management. The stamps could even be voluntary, but we need to get more money to the habitat folks in the DNR.


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter

Combo Deer/ Small Game /fishing trout + stamp'/and doe permit if i get 1 that is


----------



## Skibum

tommy-n said:


> I thought about going to the sperm bank to see what thats worth now :yikes:



I hope your talking deposit not withdrawl :evil: :evil: 

Hunting licenses are a great value. Dinner and a movie for two cost as much as an entire season in the woods.

Jeff


----------



## wild bill

TLWOODS said:


> Please, "in some areas"
> I can't wait to see a complaint about not seeing any deer by Wild-Bill.
> I will be all over that.


tl, well your gonna have to wait a long time. before you go off trying to tell me what i should and shouldnt do you should have asked me why i felt the need to purchase the amount of doe permits that i do. as others have stated i have a large deer population where i live. i live on and hunt the same property so i get to watch it all year long. i also talk to the neighbors and drive the surrounding roads looking at deer. when i can drive a couple miles and see hundreds of deer in a evening and average 18 does a sit during gun and bow season i think taking 6-8 does in a season is nothing when my neighbors usually only take bucks. i been doing it for the past 5 years and have taken up to 15 in a season and my deer sightings have increased over that time. so next time you feel the need to tell me to have some "restraint" you should get the facts before you speak.


----------



## safetreehunt

As I expected, no one is complaining about license costs in Michigan. I threw in the Alabama costs to bait you all, but no one bit. Good for all of you. 

I wonder, though, how hunter and fisher contributions to the DNR through license fees stack up against any possible contributions made by the Anti Hunting crowd.

As you can all see by the dollars posted in this thread we contribute enormous amounts of money to the conservation effort in this state. We don't mind paying, in some cases alot, for our privilege to utilize the outdoors for our enjoyment. When you run into the anti hunting bunch, remember how much you paid and ask them what they contributed to the MI DNR for conservation efforts. Remind them that dollars going to HSUS and the like do not count, just like our contributions to NRA don't count for this effort.


----------



## I'llbeoutside

The price does not bother me at all. The pleasure I get far outways the cost. As far as deer numbers go, I have found that they vary greatly even in a relatively small area. Some of the properties I used to hunt taking 4-6 does would not make a dent. Not sure if I will even take a doe at a couple I am hunting this year. I will wait and see.
Tommy-n.. those sure are some big piles of gills in your gallery. Hope that lake/pond can support that kind of harvest :lol: .


----------



## Michihunter

wild bill said:


> tl, well your gonna have to wait a long time. before you go off trying to tell me what i should and shouldnt do you should have asked me why i felt the need to purchase the amount of doe permits that i do. as others have stated i have a large deer population where i live. i live on and hunt the same property so i get to watch it all year long. i also talk to the neighbors and drive the surrounding roads looking at deer. when i can drive a couple miles and see hundreds of deer in a evening and average 18 does a sit during gun and bow season i think taking 6-8 does in a season is nothing when my neighbors usually only take bucks. i been doing it for the past 5 years and have taken up to 15 in a season and my deer sightings have increased over that time. so next time you feel the need to tell me to have some "restraint" you should get the facts before you speak.


Need any help WB? My son and I are willing to assist you in your goals!!  Lord knows we need someplace for him to get his first bowkill!! We just had the land we hunt sold out from under us. And this happened only two weeks ago. I'm hoping I can get my stands off before the new owner feels he got a few perks with the land.


----------



## SmallGameStalker

Rudi's Dad said:


> I dont hunt deer, so my small game and migratory bird lic are a steal..
> I wish they had habitat stamps with the money legislated to go to the "habitat" management. The stamps could even be voluntary, but we need to get more money to the habitat folks in the DNR.


Much like Rudi's Dad, I only hunt small game and migratory birds. I agree that we need to increase the amount of funds going to habitat development for these species and all game species. Whether it's done through voluntary stamps or through an increase in the price of a resident license, I wouldn't mind paying more to ensure that the habitat and game populations are kept in proper shape for us and future generations.


----------

